# Star Trek: Picard - Deutscher Trailer mit Riker, Data & Co.



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Star Trek: Picard - Deutscher Trailer mit Riker, Data & Co.* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek: Picard - Deutscher Trailer mit Riker, Data & Co.*


----------



## wurstkuchen (9. Oktober 2019)

*Star Trek: Picard - Deutscher Trailer mit Riker, Data & Co.*

Einfach unglaublich schlecht. Die müssen einem auch alles ruinieren. Wir wollten TNG zurück haben und bekomm ein neues Enterprise ala TOS.


----------



## Bluebird (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Deutscher Trailer mit Riker, Data & Co.*



wurstkuchen schrieb:


> Einfach unglaublich schlecht. Die müssen einem auch alles ruinieren. Wir wollten TNG zurück haben und bekomm ein neues Enterprise ala TOS.


und schon wieder die mimimi angeblich Fan Fraktion ...

Ich finds jetzt schon besser als Discovery je werden kann , gut das will nicht viel heissen aber werd ich mir angucken .

PS: schade das es nie zu der Captain Sulu Serie auf der Excelsior kam , das haette ich damals gern gesehen ! aber angeblich war denen George Takai damals schon zu alt , da wundert man sich ja fast das sie einen Picard noch mal ran lassen


----------



## Rollora (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Deutscher Trailer mit Riker, Data & Co.*



wurstkuchen schrieb:


> Einfach unglaublich schlecht. Die müssen einem auch alles ruinieren. Wir wollten TNG zurück haben und bekomm ein neues Enterprise ala TOS.


Was konkret meinst du? 
TNG ist fertig und Picard ist extra eine andere Serie. Kaputt gemacht wird hier also wenig. Dass man ausgerechnet im Zeit der SJW kein neues Star Trek im alten Stil bringt verwundert mich zwar, aber gut, Action verkauft sich halt besser.

Ich freu mich drauf. Auch wenn ichs auf Englisch schauen werde. Hab mir vor ein paar Tagen die beiden Trailer im Vergleich angesehen und finde die Syncro mal wieder furchtbar. Dann lieber original


----------



## Luebke82 (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Deutscher Trailer mit Riker, Data & Co.*

Ich freu mich riesig drauf. Endlich wieder alle zusammen zu sehen, ist das beste was ich mir vorstellen kann für die Serie. Auch wenn es nicht so wie früher sein wird, wird es garantiert besser, wie die Discoveryblamage.


----------



## wurstkuchen (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Deutscher Trailer mit Riker, Data & Co.*



Rollora schrieb:


> Was konkret meinst du?



Was wohl!? Es ist einfach GENUG! Die neuen Star Trek Filme, Enterprise, diese andern gammel Serien... Alles in TOS GÜLLE! Wieso gibt es keine neue TNG/DS9/VOY Serie!? Ich will genau diese Zeitlinie, mit genau dieser Technik/Schiffe ect, keine Liebesgeschichten, keine zu vielen weiblichen Darsteller. Ich will geordnete millitärische Beamte in Anzügen auf Brücken die so aussehn wie bei TNG/DS9/VOY und nicht diesen Güll hier! Das sieht aus wie XMen oder Bladerunner, WAS ZUM TEUFEL!


----------



## Septimus (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Deutscher Trailer mit Riker, Data & Co.*

Egal wie es am Ende wird, es kann nur besser werden als dieser elende Discovery Mist!

Für mich dürfte es auf jedenfall auch noch besser werden als die letzten drei Kinofilme die für mich gar nichts mehr mit der guten als TOS Serie gemein hatte. Mir ist Klar das die Aufmerksamkeitsspanne der heutigen Generation weitaus geringer ist als die meiner Generation aber doch hätte JJ Abrahams nicht mit diesen völlig überdrehten Charkteren kommen müssen. Die alten Serien haben noch eine Botschaft übertragen, das fehlt den heutigen Serien einfach.


----------



## shootme55 (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Deutscher Trailer mit Riker, Data & Co.*

Alle 3 neuen Filme waren besser als die letzten 2 Filme aus TNG. Ja mehr actionlastig sind sie, und die Charaktäre sind wesentlich scharfkantiger gezeichnet (vor allem Scotty), aber deswegen ist er nicht automatisch schlecht. Wenn man die Filme für sich betrachtet und nicht mit Gewohntem vergleicht sind sie sehr gut. Das selbe gilt auch für Star Wars (außer Episode I und 7 versteht sich, sie waren M***). 
Ich finds sogar gut dass die Serien jetzt andere Zeiten und Szenarien belichten. In TNG war einfach gemeinsam mit Filmen, Voyager und DS9 schon zu viel von einem Stoff. Das hält kein Serienuniversum aus.


----------



## dustyjerk (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Deutscher Trailer mit Riker, Data & Co.*

Star Trek Serien miteinander vergleichen ist immer schwer. Wäre alles wie Original-Serie gewesen hätte ich mir das niemals angeschaut, weil ich das echt grausam fand. TNG ist und bleibt super, Voyager ist mein Favorit bisher, Enterprise war schrecklich, DS9 hat sehr spät gezündet, aber letztendlich auch super und Discovery fand ich sogar mitunter am besten. Man darf einfach nicht den gleichen Maßstab ansetzen finde ich.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Deutscher Trailer mit Riker, Data & Co.*

Ui sind die alt geworden. Aber hey das bin ich selber auch 
Zu Data passt es aber nicht das er im Gesicht zugenommen hat, das ist ein Android, die verändern sich doch nicht. 

Ich freue mich auf die Serie. Hoffentlich wird die aber nicht so releast wie Star Trek Discovery, jede Woche eine Folge. Ich will die ganze Serie/Staffel gleich verfügbar haben.


----------



## Rollora (9. Oktober 2019)

wurstkuchen schrieb:


> Was wohl!? Es ist einfach GENUG! Die neuen Star Trek Filme, Enterprise, diese andern gammel Serien... Alles in TOS GÜLLE! Wieso gibt es keine neue TNG/DS9/VOY Serie!? Ich will genau diese Zeitlinie, mit genau dieser Technik/Schiffe ect, *keine Liebesgeschichten, keine zu vielen weiblichen Darsteller. Ich will geordnete millitärische Beamten in Anzügen auf Brücken die so aussehn wie bei TNG*/DS9/VOY und nicht diesen Güll hier! Das sieht aus wie XMen oder Bladerunner, WAS ZUM TEUFEL!


Was du beschreibst ist irgendwie nichtmal das, was ich unter TNG verstehe.
TNG hatte ein paar Physikalische Theorien, ethische Probleme, auch Liebesgeschichten und Weibliche Darstellerinnen. Aber keine geordnete militärische Beamte



shootme55 schrieb:


> Alle 3 neuen Filme waren besser als die letzten 2 Filme aus TNG. Ja mehr actionlastig sind sie, und die Charaktäre sind wesentlich scharfkantiger gezeichnet (vor allem Scotty), aber deswegen ist er nicht automatisch schlecht.


Erm du musst andere Filme gesehen haben: die neuen 3 Filme, davon war einer ein ganz guter Neubeginn, einer war OK (Into Darkness) und einer war Schrott (Beyond).
Charaktere hatten absolut keinen Tiefgang sondern nur aufgesetzten oberflächlichen Humor. Wie diese ganze SuperheldenscheiBe derzeit. 
Und "Beyond", der ja angeblich so sein wollte wie die früheren Star Treks und es ging viel mehr um "Exploring". 10 Minuten im Film ist man schon fertig mit "Exploring" denn man fliegt in den Nebel, findet wieder den ultimativen Bösewicht und es geht genauso weichbehirnt weiter wie in den eben genannten Superheldenfilmen. Es ist furchtbar dull und simpel gewesen. Ein klassisches gut gegen böse ohne das typische Star Trek feeling der charaktere. Kein wit und keine smartness, einfach nur Bummbummbumm. Und natürlich Kirk der absolut übertriebene Superheld. Was für ein Schmarrn.
Teil 2 wurde von Cumberbatch gerettet. 
Und Scotty ist sowieso tot, man müsste einen neuen Darsteller Casten, aber Pine hat ja auch schon gesagt, dass er in keinem neuen ST mitspielen wird. Naja passt wohl das Geld noch nicht.



shootme55 schrieb:


> Wenn man die Filme für sich betrachtet und nicht mit Gewohntem vergleicht sind sie sehr gut. Das selbe gilt auch für Star Wars (außer Episode I und 7 versteht sich, sie waren M***).


Im Direktvergleich  zu Teil 8 war Teil 7 Oscarverdächtig 
Ein netter Reboot der eine alte Geschichte fast 1:1 wieder erzählt, nicht mutig ist, aber immerhin altes mit neuem Verbindet. Teil 8. What? Teil 1 gebe ich dir recht. Kinderkram.


shootme55 schrieb:


> Ich finds sogar gut dass die Serien jetzt andere Zeiten und Szenarien belichten. In TNG war einfach gemeinsam mit Filmen, Voyager und DS9 schon zu viel von einem Stoff. Das hält kein Serienuniversum aus.


Gerade TNG und Voy hatten ja noch viel theoretisches Potential, aber da hat man viele Ideen einfach nicht oder schlecht (Budgetmangel) umgesetzt. DS9 war nie so meines, zu esotherisch.


----------



## OField (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Deutscher Trailer mit Riker, Data & Co.*



wurstkuchen schrieb:


> keine zu vielen weiblichen Darsteller.



Wow straight from the 60ties. Kleiner hinweis, 50% der Menschheit ist weiblich.


----------



## shootme55 (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Deutscher Trailer mit Riker, Data & Co.*



Rollora schrieb:


> Was du beschreibst ist irgendwie nichtmal das, was ich unter TNG verstehe.
> TNG hatte ein paar Physikalische Theorien, ethische Probleme, auch Liebesgeschichten und Weibliche Darstellerinnen. Aber keine geordnete militärische Beamte
> 
> 
> ...



Naja man muss nicht immer einer Meinung sein. Aber du machst genau was ich gemeint habe und vetrachtest Beyond mit den wissenden Augen vom Zorn des Khan. Als reiner Action-Popcornfilm betrachtet ist er großartig. 
Und bitte nicht immer diese "früher war alles besser"-Menthalität. Ja klar, vor 30 Jahren hätte keiner gewagt einen Film wie Transformers zu veröffentlichen, dafür wurden wir damals aber mit Actionperlen wie Rocky V oder Rambo III gequält, die waren nicht besser.

Episode 8? Eigentlich hatte ich Episode 7 gehofft dass es vorbei ist mit der Saga und alles weitere so gut es ging aus meinem Gedächtnis gelöscht, also den gibt es tatsächlich?!

Rouge one hat mir dafür gefallen, aber da solls ja danach auch so eine besch****** Einzelstory gegeben haben über die man besser kein Wort verliert.


----------



## dustyjerk (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Deutscher Trailer mit Riker, Data & Co.*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auf die Serie. Hoffentlich wird die aber nicht so releast wie Star Trek Discovery, jede Woche eine Folge. Ich will die ganze Serie/Staffel gleich verfügbar haben.



Hoffe ich auch. Dann brauche ich wenigstens nur ein paar Monate Prime-Abo oder vielleicht reicht sogar der Probemonat


----------



## Rollora (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Deutscher Trailer mit Riker, Data & Co.*



shootme55 schrieb:


> Naja man muss nicht immer einer Meinung sein. Aber du machst genau was ich gemeint habe und vetrachtest Beyond mit den wissenden Augen vom Zorn des Khan. Als reiner Action-Popcornfilm betrachtet ist er großartig.
> Und bitte nicht immer diese "früher war alles besser"-Menthalität. Ja klar, vor 30 Jahren hätte keiner gewagt einen Film wie Transformers zu veröffentlichen, dafür wurden wir damals aber mit Actionperlen wie Rocky V oder Rambo III gequält, die waren nicht besser.
> 
> Episode 8? Eigentlich hatte ich Episode 7 gehofft dass es vorbei ist mit der Saga und alles weitere so gut es ging aus meinem Gedächtnis gelöscht, also den gibt es tatsächlich?!
> ...


Ich sage ja nicht "früher war alles besser". Ich mag einige der alten Filme und Serienteile nicht.
Aber Rambo mag ich  der ist herrlich dumm. "Sie umzingeln läuft wohl nicht" und "Was ist das? Blaues Licht. Was macht es? Es leuchtet blau"

Ja, wenn man Beyond nicht als Star Trek Film sondern als "Sci-Fi Superheldenfilm der hundertdreißigste" sieht, ist Beyond nicht so schlecht. Aber Pegg hat versprochen, dass es mehr um Exploring und Phänomene im Universum geht.
Bei all den tausenden Gut gegen Böse Blödsinn, habe ich gehofft, dass Star Trek Beyond ein bisschen was anderes probiert. Irgendeine Ethische Fragestellung aufwirft oder ein wissenschaftlich interessantes Phänomen beinhaltet


----------



## darachim (9. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Deutscher Trailer mit Riker, Data & Co.*

DATA???? Wurde der nicht am Ende von Star Trek Nemesis zerstört?

Wenn schon ist das B-4!


Star Trek: Nemesis – Wikipedia


----------



## Painkiller (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Deutscher Trailer mit Riker, Data & Co.*



> Ich will geordnete millitärische Beamten in Anzügen auf Brücken die so aussehn wie bei TNG/DS9/VOY und nicht diesen Güll hier!


Wenn das so ist, dann hast du einfach nicht verstanden für was Star Trek steht. Klar gehören Konfilkte dazu, aber Gene Roddenberrys Botschaft die er durch Star Trek versucht zu vermitteln, ist eine komplett andere.  Wenn du Military Science Fiction willst, dann bist du bei Stargate wohl besser aufgehoben. 



> DATA???? Wurde der nicht am Ende von Star Trek Nemesis zerstört?


B-4 ist baugleich mit Data. Zumindest äußerlich. Sei positronisches Gehirn ist aber nicht so ausgereift wie das von Data. Data hat vor seinem Tod in Nemesis noch seinen kompletten Speicher in B-4 kopiert. Am Ende vom Film kann man sogar etwas von Datas Wissen, Erinnerung und Verhalten in B-4 erkennen. Von daher ist B-4 wahrscheinlich zu Data geworden.


----------



## Ion_Tichy (10. Oktober 2019)

dustyjerk schrieb:


> TNG ist und bleibt super, Voyager ist mein Favorit bisher, Enterprise war schrecklich, DS9 hat sehr spät gezündet, aber letztendlich auch super und Discovery fand ich sogar mitunter am besten.



Stimme dir fast komplett zu, bis auf Discovery. Ich habe Mitte der 2. Staffel aufgehört zu gucken, die Heulsuse Michels konnte ich nicht mehr ertragen.



dustyjerk schrieb:


> Hoffe ich auch. Dann brauche ich wenigstens nur ein paar Monate Prime-Abo oder vielleicht reicht sogar der Probemonat



Glaube ich nicht. Amazon will bestimmt ein par Leute zum Prime Abo "überreden". Wenn´s dumm läuft darfst du sogar noch extra latzen.


----------



## dustyjerk (10. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Deutscher Trailer mit Riker, Data & Co.*



Ion_Tichy schrieb:


> Stimme dir fast komplett zu, bis auf Discovery. Ich habe Mitte der 2. Staffel aufgehört zu gucken, die Heulsuse Michels konnte ich nicht mehr ertragen.



Ja, fand ich auch hart an der Grenze, aber zum Glück stören mich Charaktere sehr selten, weder überdrehte, noch überdramatisierende. Das hat echt Vorteile Beim schauen von Filmen und Serien


----------



## biosat_lost (31. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Deutscher Trailer mit Riker, Data & Co.*

Da Gravitation nicht eindämmbar ist, grundsätzlich, das ist physikalisch nicht möglich; Und ich auch nicht wirklich daran glaube, dass man es bewerkstelligen wird, eine riesige Zentrifuge, deren geschaffene Schwerkraft ständig entweicht, in einem der zukünftigen Weltraumprojekte zu platzieren.

Na ja deshalb ist es meiner Meinung ausgeschlossen, dass es jemals so etwas wie interstellare Raumreisen geben könnte Wenigstens nicht ohne eine extraterestrische Technologie, die auf vollkommen neuen physikalischen Parametern basiert, oder neu erschlossenen.

Und seitdem in Star Wars, das gesamte Hintergrundwissen mit seiner stets wasserdicht gewesenen Logik, durch z.B. Erklärungen wie " es ist böser Zauber"( war das nicht sogar die einzige Erklärung für derartiges im ganzen Film?), ersetzt wurde, sehe ich das gesamte Science Fiktion Genre nüchterner, im irreal besten Fall.

Ganz allgemein denke ich im Nachhinein, dass der gesamte dritte Teil der Triologien,  alleine schon mit genau diesen Schauspielern, von vornerein zum Scheitern verurteilt war und damit meine ich alle Schauspieler.

" Gut" Mark Hamill? hat sich zwar stetig gesteigert, aber na ja lassen wir den mal beiseite. Letztlich muss man wohl dankbar sein, dass wenigstens nicht noch weitere coole Charactäre durch die neuen Filme in den Dreck gezogen wurden. Schade nur dass gerade mein Lieblingscharacter Darth Sidious der absoluten Lächerlichkeit und Belanglosigkeit wie auch Minderwertigkeit preisgegeben wurde. Obwohl das Imperator da ja auch nicht Darth Sidious ist. Ich denke " Das Wars"( ist nicht von mir, hab ich irgendwo gesehen, schon klar das wars-star wars??)

Die neueste Star Trek Serienproduktion ist recht unterhaltsam, nur warum ist Data oder ??? nochmal gealtert? Weil er ja mal seines Kopfes für ??? Jahre beraubt wurde, oder? Das hat dann die Kopie, die zeitnah wahrscheinlich zu Data selbst wurde, irgendwie, übernommen??

Mag sein, mag sein. Die Welt ist groß und weit. Alles kann möglich sein.....!?


----------



## Moonzone (23. Februar 2020)

*AW: Star Trek: Picard - Deutscher Trailer mit Riker, Data & Co.*



darachim schrieb:


> DATA???? Wurde der nicht am Ende von Star Trek Nemesis zerstört?
> 
> Wenn schon ist das B-4!
> 
> ...



oder es ist einfach eine Traumsequenz - welche sich deiner Vorstellungskraft entzogen hat.


----------

